# Romanian dogs being slaughtered ..... Please PLEASE **sign**



## DJ (12 September 2013)

Romanian politicians have authorised the mass slaughter of hundreds and thousands of dogs, both on the streets and in public shelters ..... They are being beaten to death, stabbed, shot and poisoned .... it is truly barbaric 

Please sign this petition to help put an end to the mass killings that are happening:

http://www.change.org/petitions/romanian-government-stop-mass-killing-dogs-adopt-mass-sterilization


Please PLEASE understand, this post ISN`T about the rights and wrongs of helping dogs in other countries before our own, it isn`t about the politics involved regarding the death of the 4 yr old boy that sparked all this, it isn`t about any of those things. I don`t want it to devolve into arguments about the rights and wrongs .... It is about quite simply putting a stop to the brutal killings, having a voice and speaking out against these atrocities, NO ANIMAL DESERVES TO DIE IN THIS WAY ... Romania HAD a lot of money given to them already, that money DID NOT end up being spent where it should have been (on shelters/neutering to control the stray dog population). 


So please ... i absolutely beg of you ....... sign the petition asking for change, for understanding, for neutering ..... I understand dogs need to be PTS .... But it should be done HUMANELY ..... Thank you xxxx


----------



## DJ (12 September 2013)

The letter sent to 'President Basescu' from EU Brussels ... reminding him of the written declaration they signed up to, and that they should be seen to be implementing under EU legislation .....


----------



## cremedemonthe (13 September 2013)

I've been following this for some days now on my facebook as I am involved with dog rescue.
I have a thread in dog section but no one has answered it,

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...-going-on-the-protest-march-in-London-on-21st

are you going?


----------



## twiggy2 (13 September 2013)

maybe the EU should be looking at sending over trained people to euthanaise humanely all the dogs they can round up to try to get some breathing space to gain some control over this situation, rather than trying to stop the dogs dying?

The situation seems to be awful and unfortunatley the dogs seem to be the target of peoples anger and frustration, poor things nothing deserves to die that way at least if it was done humanely and with kindness and compassion these dogs would have a peaceful end.

And then the reasons why could be addresswith the knowledge that enough suffering that could be avoided had been.


----------



## Clodagh (13 September 2013)

twiggy2 said:



			maybe the EU should be looking at sending over trained people to euthanaise humanely all the dogs they can round up to try to get some breathing space to gain some control over this situation, rather than trying to stop the dogs dying?

The situation seems to be awful and unfortunatley the dogs seem to be the target of peoples anger and frustration, poor things nothing deserves to die that way at least if it was done humanely and with kindness and compassion these dogs would have a peaceful end.

And then the reasons why could be addresswith the knowledge that enough suffering that could be avoided had been.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you Twiggy. I think PTS is the best option, but it should be done humanely. What is the alternative? Thousands more Romanian strays being bought over to this country? Poor things.


----------



## s4sugar (13 September 2013)

I'm another who thinks PTS is the best answer.
Too many people seem unaware that UK pounds put down thousands of dogs each year - most of which would be far easier to settle in as pets than street dogs will ever be. These people clamoring to hand over money to adopt the poor , abused, Romanian dogs would never think to take a dog from their local pound. Why is that?


----------



## justabob (13 September 2013)

Clodagh said:



			I'm with you Twiggy. I think PTS is the best option, but it should be done humanely. What is the alternative? Thousands more Romanian strays being bought over to this country? Poor things.
		
Click to expand...

Romanian dogs are coming into this country but not by the thousands I have one. I am aware that we have our own problems with unwanted and abused dogs in our own country and rescuing a few is not going to change the situation in Bucharest, I agree with Twiggy that they should be humanely put down in Romania. My little dog was rescued from the kill pens by a charity and what she has seen and how she suffered breaks my heart. She is a lucky one and so am to have her. I have signed the petition.


----------



## justabob (13 September 2013)

s4sugar said:



			I'm another who thinks PTS is the best answer.
Too many people seem unaware that UK pounds put down thousands of dogs each year - most of which would be far easier to settle in as pets than street dogs will ever be. These people clamoring to hand over money to adopt the poor , abused, Romanian dogs would never think to take a dog from their local pound. Why is that?
		
Click to expand...

Not true, I have 2 other dogs from a pound in this country and ONLY ever have dogs that were unwanted. My Romanian dog was the easiest to re-habilitate.


----------



## applecart14 (13 September 2013)

Our yard owner gets dogs from abroad.  These dogs are injected with bleach to kill them apparently.  She has foster carers who keep them until they can be rehomed.  She chooses the sweet nice looking ones so they can be rehomed once they come over here.


----------



## DJ (13 September 2013)

cremedemonthe said:



			I've been following this for some days now on my facebook as I am involved with dog rescue.
I have a thread in dog section but no one has answered it,

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...-going-on-the-protest-march-in-London-on-21st

are you going?
		
Click to expand...

I can`t make it .... it`s just too far away for me to try and juggle it when i have horses, dogs, cats, child etc .. I`m also moving my horses this weekend and then need to move all my field shelters, hay, trailer, shed and equipment next weekend, i`m already paying for 2 places as it is so need to get moved quickly. Do me a favour though and shout that little bit louder for me ... i`m a gobby ****** at the best of times and by hell i`d have plenty to say on the matter 


I also agree with justabob .... I foster/fundraise/homecheck/do transport runs for a couple of charities in this country, i also will never turn a dog away ... i have another older foster dog coming to me next week, so she doesn`t end up in kennels. 

I am more than aware of how many dogs need homes in this country BUT i also know that the dogs here are ultimately treated with compassion and dignity at the end of their lives. We have strict laws against animal cruelty and the enforcement agencies in place to follow it up and prosecute, we have large charities who can and do publicise neutering, microchipping and vaccinations and people of low wages/benefits can get help with the costs. We have many independent charities as well as the council pounds where strays end up .... THIS is the difference, and why i`m trying to draw peoples attention to this petition.  

The authorities in Romania need to be held accountable for the mass stray population. Yes dogs do need to be PTS, but in a HUMANE way. Dogs need to be assessed, elderly/aggressive should be PTS straight away .... Younger, healthier dogs (said in the loosest term as they are rife with parvo among other illnesses) should be neutered. 

Yes impose 14 days in the shelter then euthanise if not claimed/homed (this is no different in many countries) BUT try where they can to home to private shelters/fosterers/charities .... and if ultimately they are PTS, then do it in a humane way.


I am not saying save the Romanian dogs over our own and ship them all over here .... i`m not saying don`t PTS at all ever ... BUT I am saying (the same as so many others are) No dog deserves a cruel death .... and Romania need to get their act together and deal with this problem at root level ...... Rant over lol


----------



## longdog (13 September 2013)

Signed


----------



## Vindaloo (13 September 2013)

Signed and sickened...


----------



## Amymay (13 September 2013)

signed


----------



## mightymammoth (13 September 2013)

well done on bringing this up, I'm involved with Bulgarian street dogs who are treated with the same dreadful contempt


----------



## Superhot (13 September 2013)

Signed...


----------



## cremedemonthe (13 September 2013)

Anybody who can get there, please go to London on 21st and protest.I will go, got to fit it in with my other work and I have a 9 mile sponsored walk the next day too but I intend to go and support the march. Oz


----------



## AengusOg (13 September 2013)

Take a look at some of the youtube vids of packs of feral dogs roaming the streets in these eastern block countries. Some of them show people (and children) being savaged and killed. I can't think of anything which would make me more angry than dogs killing children.

The people are right when they say they want these dogs off the streets. Taking them into already 'filled-to bursting' shelters and keeping them for a fortnight is pointless because no-one wants them. They have to be destroyed sooner or later. 

These do-good welfare bods should have spent their money and efforts doing something about it years ago. They have no right to hamper the peoples' desire to get rid of the menace of these dogs to make their lives and those of their children safer. 

Neutered dogs still attack people. These dog packs have no respect for people, and are extremely dangerous. The charities and welfare fanatics should direct their resources at making sure the dogs are destroyed humanely, and let it happen.


----------



## Clodagh (13 September 2013)

applecart14 said:



			Our yard owner gets dogs from abroad.  These dogs are injected with bleach to kill them apparently.  She has foster carers who keep them until they can be rehomed.  She chooses the sweet nice looking ones so they can be rehomed once they come over here.
		
Click to expand...

Or so she can make more money with the cute ones? Do cute ones feel more pain than ugly ones? I could possibly understand bringing over better tempered ones but cute ones?
Sorry but money would be best spent sending over qualified people to catch up and PTS these dogs in a humane manner.


----------



## justabob (13 September 2013)

Help for Stan Cornelia's 4 Legged Friends - is a one woman band in Romania trying to help these dogs, she is getting some dogs released for re homing into Europe.  Not many dogs but at least a few will not suffer a dreadful end in the Kill Pens.


----------



## Holly Hocks (13 September 2013)

justabob said:



			Romanian dogs are coming into this country but not by the thousands I have one.  My little dog was rescued from the kill pens by a charity and what she has seen and how she suffered breaks my heart. She is a lucky one and so am to have her. I have signed the petition.
		
Click to expand...

I so wish we had a *like* button on this forum x


----------



## justabob (13 September 2013)

AengusOg said:



			Take a look at some of the youtube vids of packs of feral dogs roaming the streets in these eastern block countries. Some of them show people (and children) being savaged and killed. I can't think of anything which would make me more angry than dogs killing children.

The people are right when they say they want these dogs off the streets. Taking them into already 'filled-to bursting' shelters and keeping them for a fortnight is pointless because no-one wants them. They have to be destroyed sooner or later. 

These do-good welfare bods should have spent their money and efforts doing something about it years ago. They have no right to hamper the peoples' desire to get rid of the menace of these dogs to make their lives and those of their children safer. 

Neutered dogs still attack people. These dog packs have no respect for people, and are extremely dangerous. The charities and welfare fanatics should direct their resources at making sure the dogs are destroyed humanely, and let it happen.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I see you are an authority on this subject based on a youtube video, your post is inaccurate and shows that you have not the first notion of what is happening in Romania.


----------



## MagicMelon (13 September 2013)

Signed.


----------



## lori ann (13 September 2013)

All our dogs over the years have been rescue but I do not agree that the dogs from Romania should be transported here they should be pts humanely there are to many dogs wanting loving homes in our own Country.


----------



## vanrim (13 September 2013)

Signed


----------



## AengusOg (13 September 2013)

justabob said:



			Ah, I see you are an authority on this subject based on a youtube video, your post is inaccurate and shows that you have not the first notion of what is happening in Romania.
		
Click to expand...

I do know about dogs, though, and the horrors of children mauled and killed by them.

Feral dogs are not unique to Romania. They present huge problems in Australia, for example, where they prey heavily on sheep and indigenous species. There are people permanently employed to trap and shoot them there.

I expect a barrage of insults and innacurate assessments of my character and knowledge, but the problem in Romania remains and must be addressed.

No-one wants these Romanian dogs, or they wouldn't be there. There is nowhere for them to go and, with estimates of up to 75000 of them, not enough people to home them all even if they were wanted. They are breeding faster than the human population, with little respect for or fear of people.

Perhaps you could enlighten me on your understanding what is happening in Romania, and your solution.


----------



## justabob (13 September 2013)

lori ann said:



			All our dogs over the years have been rescue but I do not agree that the dogs from Romania should be transported here they should be pts humanely there are to many dogs wanting loving homes in our own Country.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody is disputing the fact that they should be put down humanely, but sadly they are not dispatched in a humane way.


----------



## DJ (13 September 2013)

justabob said:



			Nobody is disputing the fact that they should be put down humanely, but sadly they are not dispatched in a humane way.
		
Click to expand...

This .... ^^^

As stated in my posts ... this is about getting the Romanian government to deal with the problems that THEY have caused ..... ultimately the same people who you speak of being attacked, are the self and same people who have allowed their dogs to breed left right and centre and do not vaccinate, nor neuter and then dump the puppies on the streets and in the woods. It`s a self perpetuation cycle that needs breaking. 

Yes, there are way too many dogs. Yes they need to be euthanised in a HUMANE WAY to bring the population under control, NO ONE here is disputing that, and THEN there needs to be an ongoing EDUCATION given to keep dogs neutered to keep on top of the problem


----------



## dressedkez (13 September 2013)

Oh dear dogs - but what about the people? I caught a ferry at the end of August from Calais to Dover that had 4 coach loads of Romanians on it looking for a better standard of life in the UK - yesterday I was in London and coming home in the train I read the Standard- that showed pics of Romanians living in doorways in Park Lane 
Whilst it is a shame that dogs are being killed - the plight of the population is far greater - the people I saw on the ferry were scared, excited, despondent, multi-generational, some were Roma Gypsies (and they looked stunning) Old to the very young - someone had clearly told them that the UK was an opportunity - just as the US attracted generations of Europeans over the past couple of centuries - Irish? Who are we too judge?


----------



## justabob (13 September 2013)

AengusOg said:



			I do know about dogs, though, and the horrors of children mauled and killed by them.

Feral dogs are not unique to Romania. They present huge problems in Australia, for example, where they prey heavily on sheep and indigenous species. There are people permanently employed to trap and shoot them there.

I expect a barrage of insults and innacurate assessments of my character and knowledge, but the problem in Romania remains and must be addressed.

No-one wants these Romanian dogs, or they wouldn't be there. There is nowhere for them to go and, with estimates of up to 75000 of them, not enough people to home them all even if they were wanted. They are breeding faster than the human population, with little respect for or fear of people.

Perhaps you could enlighten me on your understanding what is happening in Romania, and your solution.
		
Click to expand...

What ever your thoughts are of wild and feral dogs, I am sure you would not condone the cruelty of the method of slaughter of these dogs. The socialised and gentle dogs (most of them are) are killed inhumanely in front of the children that they are trying to protect. The dogs are caught and put in these kill pens, the big dogs eat the smaller dogs as they are not given any food and are starving. Of course the problem needs to be addressed and obviously they are not going to re-home them, but they all deserve a humane death. If some of the gentle and socialised dogs can be re-homed by the do gooders as you call them, then good, a very very small number of these dogs are released to come into this country, so I doubt that their number will ever cause a problem to the many dogs in this country that need homes.

We must be thankful that we live in a country with welfare organisations in place to prevent the barbaric gathering and mass slaughter of dogs. If you continue to watch propaganda videos on youtube that are laden with false statistics, then so be it.

I have no solution, how could I, with a Nation that can not even look after its human beings.


----------



## Vindaloo (14 September 2013)

There is a stray dog population here in India too.  There are many, many charities and organisations who neuter and spay, plus vaccinate against rabies etc.  the dogs on the whole are friendly or simply run away from people.  Very few are outright nasty unless Rabid.

The neutering IS helping in reduce or at least stabilise numbers.  Some years ago there was a kill policy, the unfortunate animals were all poisoned.  Then, as the carcasses were consumed by buzzards, eagles, rats, other dogs, everything died as a result of becoming poisoned themselves. It was a disaster, the buzzards have been decimated.

At the end of the day, owners should spay and neuter. Unsrupulous breeding for the pet trade too.  Until that happens and the food source for these strays (usually garbage thrown out on the streets by humans) have been taken away, unless you kill every single dog, they will recover numbers and the proble, will return.

If all the stray dogs here were to be wiped out, India would literally be swamped in decaying food matter. Like it or not, they play an important role.

In any case, back to the original subject.  I personally have no issue with euthanising to reduce numbers but it MUST be humane.  Injecting with bleach is utterly barbaric.

I've got three dogs who were all from the streets.  They were very easy to integrate into home life and didn't need house training, they just seemed to know you do your loo outside!


----------



## AengusOg (14 September 2013)

I abhor cruelty to animals and agree that the dogs in Romania deserve a dignified and humane end to their lives. I have seen the footage of the way the dog catchers operate, and the appalling conditions in which the dogs are kept once caught, and it is not right.

My point, or one of my points, is that the situation is too far advanced for neutering and spaying to be an effective solution. It may be part of the solution, but it will only decrease the dog population's rate of reproduction. The problem of packs of dogs roaming un-controlled, and the associated problems of disease and danger to people remain.

The knee-jerk reactions of the animal charities is to create hysteria and arouse passionate opposition to a cull; they seem not to care about the human aspect of this. People don't want their children to be afraid to go out. These people have to yield their freedom to packs of dogs. The dogs may, in the main, be amiable enough when they are well fed and left alone, but when bitches are in season, or territorial disputes arise, they are dangerous and unpredictable.

If people wish to rescue some Romanian dogs I say fair play to them, but how are 60 or 70 thousand dogs going to find nice homes in this world today? We can't even rehome all the unwanted dogs in Britain; how can we help those in Romania?

By all means march in London, and bring a dog or two home if you all can, but your efforts should be aimed at pressurising the welfare charities to mediate for humane destruction as their first priority. Otherwise they are just wasting money, energy, and folks' tolerance.


----------



## justabob (14 September 2013)

I do not think any sensible person can dispute that there needs to be a cull of feral dogs, it is the manner that it is being carried out that is abhorent.


----------



## Milanesa (14 September 2013)

Signed.


----------



## applecart14 (13 December 2013)

Clodagh said:



			Sorry but money would be best spent sending over qualified people to catch up and PTS these dogs in a humane manner.
		
Click to expand...


I have to agree.  There are many unwanted dogs in this country put to sleep every day of the week, the only difference being they are pts humanely.   If 'rescuers' in the UK were told these were going to be pts with bleach then these dogs would be 'saved' very quickly!

 I would have thought that these type of dogs (i.e street dogs) have to be retrained by knowledgable dog trainers or similar people and I am sure some will keep their aggresive tendencies which could be very dangerous especially in an unsuitable setting.  

I read somewhere, and totally agree with this statement that the trouble with most 'rescuers' is that they see these poor cruelly treated animals as animals that they cannot reprimand as they have had 'such a sad poor life' so the dogs are allowed to run riot as they are not set any boundaries.  Being firm but fair is the order of the day.  Pleading with a dog "don't do that its naughty" is a bit pointless.

This kind of attitude is extremely dangerous.   Bit like a ticking time bomb.


----------



## Love_my_Lurcher (16 December 2013)

I find this to be beyond deplorable. Do I think the dogs should be killed? No I do not. There is a much bigger problem and that is the human population. I really don't care what you think of me for bringing this up, but there is no evidence whatsoever to prove that humans are more important, but there those people are killing dogs left right and centre just because of their numbers and out of fear. Do they apply the same logic to their own species? No and I find that to be extremely arrogant and hypocritical. I have signed just about every petition possible to stop this vile display of 'humanity'.


----------

